# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Պարապլանային սպորտը Հայաստանում

## Ռուֆուս

Տեսեք ինչ լավ սայթ եմ գտել.

http://paragliding.am/

Ես ուզում եմ պարագլայդինգ անել, ոչ ոք չի ուզու՞մ միանալ: Լուրջ եմ ասում  :Smile:

----------

Kita (26.08.2010), tikopx (26.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ժողովուրդ հիմա ով գիտի նորմալ տեղ կա, և ինչքանով,հին գրածը 2009-ին էր:
և մարդ կա որ կգա, ու մենք ինստրուկտորին կապված ենք թռնում, թե առանձին?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ժողովուրդ հիմա ով գիտի նորմալ տեղ կա, և ինչքանով,հին գրածը 2009-ին էր:
> և մարդ կա որ կգա, ու մենք ինստրուկտորին կապված ենք թռնում, թե առանձին?


Մեր հեծանվորդ աղջիկներից մեկը անցած տարի էր թռել, կարծեմ 10.000դրամով: Տեղերը սայթում նշված են՝ Հատիս, Սևան, Արայի Լեռ, Արագած և այլն: Ինքը ինստրուկտորի հետ էր թռել, առանձին ինձ թվում ա թույլ չեն տա սկսնակներին թռնել:

----------


## tikopx

> Մեր հեծանվորդ աղջիկներից մեկը անցած տարի էր թռել, կարծեմ 10.000դրամով: Տեղերը սայթում նշված են՝ Հատիս, Սևան, Արայի Լեռ, Արագած և այլն: Ինքը ինստրուկտորի հետ էր թռել, առանձին ինձ թվում ա թույլ չեն տա սկսնակներին թռնել:


մարդ կա ստեղ ,որ ցանկություն ունի ադրենալին բարձրացնի ,  :LOL:  կգաք?

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:34 ----------

Ռազմական ինստիտուտ Ֆիզ պատրաստության գծով բաձր պաշտոնի մարդ կա բարեկամ ,ես քանի օրը զանգեմ իմանամ ինչա ասում, արժի թե չէ,ոնց են անվտանգության կանոները

----------


## einnA

> Տեսեք ինչ լավ սայթ եմ գտել.
> 
> http://paragliding.am/
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ պարագլայդինգ անել, ոչ ոք չի ուզու՞մ միանալ: Լուրջ եմ ասում


Ես այս սայթի մասին շուտվանից գիտեմ:Անգամ գրել եմ իրանց Միհրանի հետ նամակագրական կապ ունեի, որ երբ իրանց սեզոնը սկսի, իրանք տեղյակ կպահեն, անգամ հերթագրվել  պետք է շուտ, որովհետև ցանկացողները շատ են...
Ուրեմ թռնում եք անպայման առաջին անգամ իրանցից մեկի հետ, իսկ եթե ուզում եք մարզվել, էտ առանձին վճար ու դասեր են:
Հա իսկ թռնելու համար գինը 10 000 էր, հիմա թե փոխվել է տեղյակ չեմ:
Իմ հերթն այդպես էլ չեկավ, իսկ սեզոնը հաջող չեղավ, ոնց որ ասում են քամին հակառակ ուղղությամբ փչեց...

Եթե հաջողվի խմբով հերթագրվել, ես երկու կողմով կողմ եմ, միանում եմ  :Wink:

----------

tikopx (26.08.2010), VisTolog (29.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես այս սայթի մասին շուտվանից գիտեմ:Անգամ գրել եմ իրանց Միհրանի հետ նամակագրական կապ ունեի, որ երբ իրանց սեզոնը սկսի, իրանք տեղյակ կպահեն, անգամ հերթագրվել  պետք է շուտ, որովհետև ցանկացողները շատ են...
> Ուրեմ թռնում եք անպայման առաջին անգամ իրանցից մեկի հետ, իսկ եթե ուզում եք մարզվել, էտ առանձին վճար ու դասեր են:
> Հա իսկ թռնելու համար գինը 10 000 էր, հիմա թե փոխվել է տեղյակ չեմ:
> Իմ հերթն այդպես էլ չեկավ, իսկ սեզոնը հաջող չեղավ, ոնց որ ասում են քամին հակառակ ուղղությամբ փչեց...
> 
> Եթե հաջողվի խմբով հերթագրվել, ես երկու կողմով կողմ եմ, միանում եմ


Իսկ սեզոնը մինչև ե՞րբ է: Այսինքն եթե հերթագրվենք, մեր հերթը ե՞րբ կհասնի:

----------


## einnA

> Իսկ սեզոնը մինչև ե՞րբ է: Այսինքն եթե հերթագրվենք, մեր հերթը ե՞րբ կհասնի:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ ասացին գարնան սկզբին ու աշնան կեսերին, երբ քամին ի օգուտ իրանց է փչում, բայց առանձին տեղերում ամռանն էլ է լինում:
Ես կարող եմ նորից հետաքրքրվել:Մանրամասն ինչ է հետաքրքրում? գրեք իրանցից կպարզեմ:

Ուրեմ առանձին սովորելու համար դասընթացը 3 ամիս է տևում, գումարը 150 EURO

Իսկ առանձին միանգամյա թռիչքի համար տվյալներ են վերցնում` անուն-ազգանուն, տարիքը, քաշը. դե որ համապատասխան մարդ ընտրեն ձեզ հետ թռնելու :Wink:

----------

tikopx (26.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դե հետաքրքրում է 

1. Գինը
2. Պայմանները 
3. Թռիչքի համար ինչ է անհրաժեշտ
4. Նախօրոք պարապմունքներ լինելու են, թե հենց թռիչքի օրն են ինստրուկցիա անելու
5. Հերթագրվելու դեպքում երբ հերթը կհասնի
6. Թռիչքը ո՞րտեղ է լինելու
և այլն  :Smile: 

Նախօրոք շատ շատ մերսի  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (26.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Դե հետաքրքրում է 
> 
> 1. Գինը
> 2. Պայմանները 
> 3. Թռիչքի համար ինչ է անհրաժեշտ
> 4. Նախօրոք պարապմունքներ լինելու են, թե հենց թռիչքի օրն են ինստրուկցիա անելու
> 5. Հերթագրվելու դեպքում երբ հերթը կհասնի
> 6. Թռիչքը ո՞րտեղ է լինելու
> և այլն 
> ...


Արդեն գրեցի, սպասենք պատասխանին, տեղյակ կպահեմ  :Wink:

----------

tikopx (26.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ իրանց էջը շատ հին տվյալներով մնացել է, իրանց գրելը չի լինւմ: Միհրանի մեյլին չի հասնում նամակը, բայց հեռախոսի համարը գտել եմ:Կզանգեմ երկուշաբթի, տեսնեմ ինչ է լինում:

----------

tikopx (29.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ժողովուրդ իրանց էջը շատ հին տվյալներով մնացել է, իրանց գրելը չի լինւմ: Միհրանի մեյլին չի հասնում նամակը, բայց հեռախոսի համարը գտել եմ:Կզանգեմ երկուշաբթի, տեսնեմ ինչ է լինում:


դե քեզ ենք սպասում  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Հա բայց ինստրուկտորի հետ կլինի՞ էն հաճույքն, ինչ առանց իրեն կարող է լինել: :Mda:

----------


## einnA

> Հա բայց ինստրուկտորի հետ կլինի՞ էն հաճույքն, ինչ առանց իրեն կարող է լինել:


դե հլը էս մեկը դորդ ու բեշ անենք, հետո կերևա  :Smile: 

նորությունների դեպքում տեղյակ կպահեմ  :Wink:

----------

tikopx (29.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ դե հիմա ասեք ով ա գալիս  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ուրեմ հնարավոր է կազմակերպել:Մեզ պետք է տվյալներ.
1.Անուն, ազգանուն
2. Տարիքը, քաշը

Թռիչքն ինստրուկտրով տևում է ամենաքիչը 15 րոպե: Պայմանավորվում ենք իրանց հետ քաղաքում մի տեղ, իրանց հետ գնում ենք...
Նախօրոք պարապունքների կարիք չկա,պետք է հագնենք երակարաթև հագուստ, հարմար բոթասներ վազելու համար...,հերթագրվելուց երևի մոտ մի շաբաթ հետո կասեն կամ կախված է իրանց գրաֆիկից, բայց շուտ կլինի:
մնացած էլ ավելի ինֆորմացիայի համար, գրեք, կիմանամ: 

Հա, կարևորը մոռացա նշեմ  :Wink: 

*ԳԻՆԸ 15.000 ՀՀ դրամ*

----------

Adriano (13.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

բացի ուրբաթ, շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերից ես գալիս եմ:պայմանավորվեք ինձ ասեք:
մեկել որտեղ են թռնում? հետաքրքիրա

----------


## einnA

> բացի ուրբաթ, շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերից ես գալիս եմ:պայմանավորվեք ինձ ասեք:
> մեկել որտեղ են թռնում? հետաքրքիրա


շաբաթ-կիրակի օրերին ա թռիչքը լինելու  :Sad: 
տեղն էլ կախված է եղանակից, իրանք իրանց հետ տանելու են: Դե ընթացքում կասեն:

----------


## tikopx

գոնե 4-ից հետո լիներ :Sad:

----------


## einnA

> գոնե 4-ից հետո լիներ


4-ից հետո ոնց ես պատկերացնում?? մինչև տեղ հասնես, դես-դեն... չանցավ  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> 4-ից հետո ոնց ես պատկերացնում?? մինչև տեղ հասնես, դես-դեն... չանցավ


Արևի ջերմ շողերի ներքո ե՞ք թռչելու: :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

einnA, շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 

Որ խնդրեմ Միհրանի տվյալները ինձ նամակով կուղարկե՞ս, մնում ա որոշեմ որ օրերն են ինձ հարմար ու ում հետ եմ գնալու  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

կիրակի լինի  կգամ,նենց եմ ուզում ադրենալինս բարձրացնեմ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> կիրակի լինի  կգամ,նենց եմ ուզում ադրենալինս բարձրացնեմ:


Ես նախընտրում եմ շաբաթ օրը, բայց հլը չգիտեմ կոնկրետ երբ: Կամ սեպտեմբերի վերջ, կամ հոկտեմբերի սկիզբ:

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ դե տեսեք ով է գալիս, ինչ եք որոշում, ես շատ եմ ուզում: Գոնե մի քանիսով հավաքվենք :Smile:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

բացի շաբաթվանից,կիրակի խոսացել եմ ազատ կտան ,ինձ ել սպասեք ելի, սաղ կյանքս երազղել եմ, կիրակի ամեն ժամին ,մենակ ծաբաթ չէ ելի  :Sad:

----------


## einnA

> բացի շաբաթվանից,կիրակի խոսացել եմ ազատ կտան ,ինձ ել սպասեք ելի, սաղ կյանքս երազղել եմ, կիրակի ամեն ժամին ,մենակ ծաբաթ չէ ելի


Դե իմ համար շաբաթ կիրակին մեկ ա: Որ օրը լինի, ես կամ:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## Norton

ես էլ կարողա մասնակցեմ, որ օրերի վերաբերյալ որոշում լինի տեղյակ կպահեք:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

արդեն 3 հոգու կիրակի հարմար է ոնց հասկացա եկեք կիրակի , տեսնենք ել ով կգա  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, մեկնումեկդ առաջարկեք մի քանի օր, հարցում բացենք՝ տեսնենք ով որ օրն է գալիս:

----------

VisTolog (30.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Երեխեք, մեկնումեկդ առաջարկեք մի քանի օր, հարցում բացենք՝ տեսնենք ով որ օրն է գալիս:


դե հաշվի առեք, որ մենակ շաբաթ ու կիրակի օրերին է հնարավոր: Ցանակցողները պետք է հաշվի առնեն, որ հնարավոր է 2 օրն էլ լինի, որովհետև վերջնական օրվա նշանակումը կախված է եղանակից ու ինստրուկտորի նշանակած օրից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե հաշվի առեք, որ մենակ շաբաթ ու կիրակի օրերին է հնարավոր: Ցանակցողները պետք է հաշվի առնեն, որ հնարավոր է 2 օրն էլ լինի, որովհետև վերջնական օրվա նշանակումը կախված է եղանակից ու ինստրուկտորի նշանակած օրից:


Դե ուրեմն ինստրուկտորի հետ խոսեք, իմացեք, թե ինչ օրեր /օր, ամիս/ է առաջարկում ինքը, գրեք առաջարկվող օրերը թեմայում, որ հարցման միջոցով որոշենք: Թե չէ էսպես օֆֆտոպ է ստացվում  :Wink: :

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Դե ուրեմն ինստրուկտորի հետ խոսեք, իմացեք, թե ինչ օրեր /օր, ամիս/ է առաջարկում ինքը, գրեք առաջարկվող օրերը թեմայում, որ հարցման միջոցով որոշենք: Թե չէ էսպես օֆֆտոպ է ստացվում :


Ես իրան կհարցնեմ, թե կոնկրետ որ օրերին է հնարավոր ու որտեղ է լինում թռիչքները, որ հետո հնարավոր լինի քննարկել :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2010), tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ուրեմ թռիչքները լինում են շաբաթ կամ կիրակի օրերին (երկու օրերից մեկը.հստակ մենակ իրանք կարող են ասել):
Լինում է Սևանի մոտ կամ Ապարան քաղաքի մոտերը: Մեր գնալ գալը իրանք են կազմակերպում:
Հիմա սկսենք քննարկել  :Jpit:

----------

Shah (02.09.2010), tikopx (02.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

Դզեց... ես կուկուռուզնիկից ենկոմ էքստրեմալով չեմ զբաղվել  :Cool:   :Jpit:  շաաատ կուզեմ, ափսոս ափսոս... իսկ մարդ կա որ փորձ ունի, մի քիչ իրան նախանձեմ, ով քանի անգամ ու քանի րոպե ա թռել:

----------

einnA (02.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ուրեմ թռիչքները լինում են շաբաթ կամ կիրակի օրերին (երկու օրերից մեկը.հստակ մենակ իրանք կարող են ասել):
> Լինում է Սևանի մոտ կամ Ապարան քաղաքի մոտերը: Մեր գնալ գալը իրանք են կազմակերպում:
> Հիմա սկսենք քննարկել


կիրակի ինձ թվումա ավելի շատ մարդույա հարմար

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուրեմ թռիչքները լինում են շաբաթ կամ կիրակի օրերին (երկու օրերից մեկը.հստակ մենակ իրանք կարող են ասել):
> Լինում է Սևանի մոտ կամ Ապարան քաղաքի մոտերը: Մեր գնալ գալը իրանք են կազմակերպում:
> Հիմա սկսենք քննարկել


Դե եթե իրենք պիտի ասեն, ուրեմն հարցման կարիք էլ չկա:
Իսկ ասեցի՞ն, թե քանի մարդ կարող է գալ, թե՞ դա խնդիր չէ:

----------


## Yeti

մմ, ես երևի մասնակցեմ եթե ամսվա վերջա: Կհետևեմ թեմաին: Սենց մի հարց, պաստորեն, պարաշյուտ չի այլ պառապլանա, հա? Առզնի կարելիյա պարաշուտի գներն իմանալ  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (02.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> մմ, ես երևի մասնակցեմ եթե ամսվա վերջա: Կհետևեմ թեմաին: Սենց մի հարց, պաստորեն, պարաշյուտ չի այլ պառապլանա, հա? Առզնի կարելիյա պարաշուտի գներն իմանալ


եթե միանաս լավ կլինի, բայց պառաշուտա:

----------


## einnA

> Դե եթե իրենք պիտի ասեն, ուրեմն հարցման կարիք էլ չկա:
> Իսկ ասեցի՞ն, թե քանի մարդ կարող է գալ, թե՞ դա խնդիր չէ:


1 օրվա համար 4-5 մարդը բավական է:
Կարծում եմ ավել չի էլ հավաքվի  :Wink:  Այս շաբաթ կիրակի էլ է կազմակերպվելու, այնպես որ եթե ակտիվ լինենք կարող ենք գոնե մյուս շաբաթ կիրակի գնալ, հըմ?  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> եթե միանաս լավ կլինի, բայց պառաշուտա:


Տիկ, ի՞նչ պարաշյուտ, պարաշյուտների մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չի եղել: Պարապլանների մասին էինք էսքան ժամանակ խոսում:

----------

einnA (03.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 1 օրվա համար 4-5 մարդը բավական է:
> Կարծում եմ ավել չի էլ հավաքվի  Այս շաբաթ կիրակի էլ է կազմակերպվելու, այնպես որ եթե ակտիվ լինենք կարող ենք գոնե մյուս շաբաթ կիրակի գնալ, հըմ?


Շատ լավ  :Smile: 
Երեխեք, ով վստահ է, որ մյուս շաբաթ կամ կիրակի կարող է գնալ, թող գրի էստեղ: Բայց որ 100%-ով է վստահ: Այսինքն՝ որ օրն էլ լինի, իրեն հարմար է:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երեխեք, պարաշյուտը անշառ բան ա, հատկապես, եթե բացած ես թռնում, ոչ թե ընթացքում բացում, բայց պարապլանով գյաբռլամիշ լինելու հավանականություն կա, զգույշ եղեք, ավելի շուտ՝ գործ չունեք  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աստղուլ, ես մի երկու-երեք շաբաթ հետո եմ ուզում գնալ, եկեք էդքան չվռազենք  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեման առանձնացվել է «Պարաշյուտային սպորտը Հայաստանում» թեմայից:*

----------


## Hda

> Երեխեք, պարաշյուտը անշառ բան ա, հատկապես, եթե բացած ես թռնում, ոչ թե ընթացքում բացում, բայց պարապլանով գյաբռլամիշ լինելու հավանականություն կա, զգույշ եղեք, ավելի շուտ՝ գործ չունեք


դրա հետ ստրախովկա պարա*շույտ* չկա՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ չէ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ չէ


Ինչքան գիտեմ, սովորաբար լինում ա, բայց էդ պարաշյուտը ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր լինում օգտագործել, կարող ա գետնին շատ մոտ լինեն ու պարաշյուտը չփրկի:

----------


## einnA

ժողովուրդ եթե թռիչքը տևում ա ամենաշատը 15 րոպե, ինչ պարաշուտ պիտի լինի, որ բացվի ու տենց փրկի մեզ գյաբրլամիշ լինելուց?  :Think: 

Ինձ երբ ասեք հարմար ա, մենակ թիմ հավաքվի գնանք:

----------


## Yeti

հելա ասա թռիչք լինի, որ մի հատ էլ գյաբռլամիշ լինենք  :Smile:   եկող շապաթ կիրակի ես հաստատ չեմ լինի: Հետո ել, հետո կերևա:  :Cool:

----------


## Agni

> ժողովուրդ եթե թռիչքը տևում ա ամենաշատը 15 րոպե, ինչ պարաշուտ պիտի լինի, որ բացվի ու տենց փրկի մեզ գյաբրլամիշ լինելուց? 
> 
> Ինձ երբ ասեք հարմար ա, մենակ թիմ հավաքվի գնանք:


Ինձ ավելի կիրակի օրերին է հարմար ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ կմիանամ ձեզ :Smile:

----------

einnA (03.09.2010), tikopx (12.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ռուֆուս քեզ ենք սպասում  :Think:

----------


## Adriano

Որ ասեմ վախ չկա սուտ կլինի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ռիսկը կարող է սպասվածից շատ ավելի դրական լինել: Չգիտեմ....................բայց չէ հնարավորա գամ, ուղղակի, որ պատրեկրացնում եմ ինչ զգացողություններ պետք է լինի օօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօ.......... :Hands Up:

----------


## tikopx

ետ մի քանի րոպե ադրենալինը , ամեն ինչ արժի:

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ մի հատ կենտրոնացեք, կողմնորոշվեք, որ հստակ պատասխաններ տաք, կարողայով չի լինի  :Think:

----------

tikopx (13.09.2010)

----------


## Norton

բա վերջը :Think:

----------


## einnA

Վերջը հիմա գնում ենք Ռուֆուսը, Agni-ին, ու ես  :Wink: 
Էս կազմը գոնե հաստատ է, տեղերն անսահմանափակ չի, նենց որ 1-2 տեղ ունենք, հաստատ ասեք, թե ով է գալիս:
Մենք պլանավորել ենք կիրակի գնալ, ասեցին, որ ուրբաթ նոր հստակ կասեն հնարավոր է,թե ոչ` կախված եղանակից:
Հիմա նայած թե ով շուտ կհերթագրվի  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

Ես կարծեմ մի 50 էջ առաջ հերթագրվել էի :Beee:

----------

Ռուֆուս (14.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Ես կարծեմ մի 50 էջ առաջ հերթագրվել էի


Դե հաստատ ասա ու PM գրի տվյալներդ (անուն ազգանուն, տարիք, քաշ)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես կարծեմ մի 50 էջ առաջ հերթագրվել էի


Վայ, բա ես ինչի՞ չէի տեսել  :Jpit:  Արի, լավ կլինի (մեկը լիներ, ինձ ասեր, ձեռներս արդեն դողում են  :LOL: )

Անի ջան, տարիքս մոռացա ասել, ավատարիս տակը գրած ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

Ես մոռացել էի, որ իմը հաստատ չի, եթե էս Կիրակի լինի :Sad:

----------


## einnA

> Ես մոռացել էի, որ իմը հաստատ չի, եթե էս Կիրակի լինի


աչքիս վախեցար, հըմ?  :Wink:  
Հայկ ասում եմ _արի, լավ կլինի, մի 10-15 րոպեն ինչ ա, որ չդիմանաս?_

----------


## tikopx

> Վերջը հիմա գնում ենք Ռուֆուսը, Agni-ին, ու ես 
> Էս կազմը գոնե հաստատ է, տեղերն անսահմանափակ չի, նենց որ 1-2 տեղ ունենք, հաստատ ասեք, թե ով է գալիս:
> Մենք պլանավորել ենք կիրակի գնալ, ասեցին, որ ուրբաթ նոր հստակ կասեն հնարավոր է,թե ոչ` կախված եղանակից:
> Հիմա նայած թե ով շուտ կհերթագրվի


ես ել մի 100 էջ առաջ եի ասել :Sad:

----------


## einnA

> ես ել մի 100 էջ առաջ եի ասել


իսկ դու հաստատ հաստատի ու տվյալներդ ուղարկիր  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

կասեք մոտավոր ժամ?

----------


## einnA

> կասեք մոտավոր ժամ?


հստակ ոչինիչ չեմ կարող ասել, պետք է պատրաստ լինես, որ ամբողջ կիրակի ազատ լինես ու գաս:Ժամի համար իրանք են ասելու:

----------


## einnA

Վաղը մեզ հաջողություն եք մաղթում ու ասում, որ եղանակը լավ կլինի ու մենք *ԹՌՆԵՆՔ*  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.09.2010), Մանուլ (18.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էսօր Հայկօն ծխեց իմ թռիչքի համար, իսկ Չիլին նենց սրտաճմլիկ հրաժեշտ տվեց, որ երկուսով հուզվեցինք  :Cray: 

Մամայիս եմ ուզում....  :Cry:

----------

einnA (19.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ ես հասկանում եմ, որ դուք ջենթլմեն եք, ինձ եք թողել, որ սկսեմ, բայց ես էսօր լռում եմ, որ վաղը թարմ թարմ սկսեմ...  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Norton

ես էլ վատ երազով օրերին թռիչքի չեմ գնա :Sad:  լավ էր :Ok:

----------

einnA (19.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> ես էլ վատ երազով օրերին թռիչքի չեմ գնա լավ էր


էտ սաղ քո ...-ից էր  :Jpit:  էսօր էնքան եմ ասել էտ բառը, արդեն անհարմար եմ զգում  :Wink: 
բայց կարևորը, որ ոչ թե շատ լավ էր, այլ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ լավ էր  :Tongue:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ես արդեն օրագրումս գրեցի տպավորությունների մասին  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Իսկ ես արդեն օրագրումս գրեցի տպավորությունների մասին


դե ասում եմ էլի ղոչաղ տղա ես  :Jpit:  մի քիչ գովազդի մինչև վաղը նկարները սարտիրովկա անեմ  :Wink:

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.09.2010)

----------


## Norton

> ես էլ վատ երազով օրերին թռիչքի չեմ գնա լավ էր


ամեն դրականի մեջ միշտ կարելիա գտնել բացասական :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես սկսե՞մ ավելի ընդհանրական տպավորություններ գրել, թե սպասեմ քեզ, Անի ջան  :Jpit:  Կարող ա գրեմ, էլ քեզ պատմելու բան չմնա  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

> ամեն դրականի մեջ միշտ կարելիա գտնել բացասական


շարունակի շարունակի, մեկ ա էտ քո ...-ն մենակ քո վրա ա ազդում, չէ Ռուֆ?  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:53 ----------




> Ես սկսե՞մ ավելի ընդհանրական տպավորություններ գրել, թե սպասեմ քեզ, Անի ջան  Կարող ա գրեմ, էլ քեզ պատմելու բան չմնա


Հայկ սկսի, քեզ ազատ զգա ոնց որ օդում էսօր...
նկարներն էլ վաղը, լավ?

----------


## Ambrosine

Դե հերիք ա ձեզ թանկացնեք, պատմեք տեսնենք հո չե՞ք վնասվել, ո՞նց անցավ, էլի՞ կգնա՞ք  :Angry2:

----------


## Norton

> շարունակի շարունակի, մեկ ա էտ քո ...-ն մենակ քո վրա ա ազդում, չէ Ռուֆ?


 ատում եմ ձեզ :Beee:

----------


## einnA

> Դե հերիք ա ձեզ թանկացնեք, պատմեք տեսնենք հո չե՞ք վնասվել, ո՞նց անցավ, էլի՞ կգնա՞ք


Դե հազիվ մեկը հարցրեց էլի  :LOL: 
Ժողովուրդ ոչ թե կգնանք, այլ մեր ջենթլները միանգամից հայտարարեցին, որ սովորելու էլ կգնան  :Wink: 
Մի հատ *ՀՐԱՇՔՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*, չհաշված մարդա մեկի ...-ները, էն էլ մեր վրա չազդեց  :LOL: 
Աչքիս Հայկը երկար-բարակ հեսա կգրի, ինքը տենց բաներից լավ ա  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝ 20.09.2010  00:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝ 19.09.2010  23:59 ----------




> ատում եմ ձեզ


նմանապես  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2010), Annushka (20.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սկսեմ նրանից, որ սաղ ճանապարհին Անդոն կռռաց, նվնվաց, փնթփնթաց, ու գիշերը տեսած երազի մասին էր հա խոսում, որը էդպես էլ չիմացանք թե ինչ էր...  :Jpit: 

Բարձրացանք Ծովագյուղի մոտի սարերից մեկը, չորս հոգով էինք թռնելու - ես, Անդոն, Անին ու մի հատ ուրիշ աղջիկ, ով մեր հետ չէր: Ես ու Անդոն ջենտլմենաբար առաջինը թռնելու պատիվը թողեցինք Անիին, էն էլ պարզվեց, որ աղջիկներից ոչ մեկը չի կարող առաջինը թռնել, որովհետև քաշով ավելի ծանր ինստրուկորը ներքևում էր մնացել: Դե Անդոն էլ էդ պատիվը զիջեց ինձ, չմոռանալով հիշեցնել իր տեսած երազի մասին  :Jpit:  Մի հատ Անիին ջերմ ու հուզումնառատ մնաս բարով ասեցի, փաթաթվեցինք, հուզվեցինք, շլեմ, ձեռնոց, թևկապներ, ոտնակապերը կապեցի, ու թռա  :Jpit:  Իմ բախտից քամին ուժեղ չէր ու երկար չկարողացանք թռնել, բայց ասեմ ձեզ, որ էդ հինգ րոպեն լրիվ բավարար էր պարապլանի կայֆը զգալու համար  :Love:  Վայրէջքից ամենաշատն էի վախենում, բայց շատ նորմալ ու բարեհաջող վայրէջք կատարեցինք  :Smile: 

Հաջորդը Անին թռավ ու բախտն էդ ինչ բերել բերեց.... Քսան րոպեից ավել ծտի պես թռվռում էր երկնքում, արդեն ուզում էինք քարով խփեինք, որ շուտ իջներ ու մյուսներին էլ հերթ տար  :Jpit:  Բայց շատ սիրուն էր թռնում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ Անդոն շարունակում էր փնթփնթալ ու տեսած երազը հիշել  :Jpit: 

Վերջապես Անդոյի հերթը հասավ ու..... քամին կտրվեց  :LOL:  (Շատ կռռացիր, դրանից էր) Քանի դեռ ես ու Անին քամու մասին տարբեր երգեր էինք երգում  :Jpit:  փորձեցին թռնել, էդ ինչ անհաջող փորձ էր  :Jpit:  Համարյա թե թռնում էին, հասան ձորի բերանի մեծ ժայռակույտին ու երկուսով ընկան, պարապլանն էլ իջավ գետնին:  :Jpit:  Ստարտի դիրքն ու ուղղությունը փոխեցին, քամի էլի ընդհանրապես չկար: Երկրորդ անգամ փորձեցին, էլի համարյա թե թռնում էին, մեկ էլ էս ինտրուկտորը էդ ինչ գյաբրլամիշ եղավ, Անդոյին էլ հետը վար գցելով  :Jpit:  Խեղճի ոտքը քարին էր կպել, հավասարակշռությունը կորցրել էր ու զխկ....  :Shok: 

Անդոն արդեն հանձնվում էր, չէր ուզում թռնել, սպասեցինք, քամի էլի չկա ու չկա  :Jpit:  Արդեն հանում էին պարապլանը, ինստրուկտորներից մեկը առաջարկեց հենց ձորի բերանից թռնել: Հոգեպես նախապատրաստվեցին, մի քանի քայլ վազեցին ու ԹՌԱ՜Ն: Մենակ տեսնեիք, թե ես ու Անին ինչ ուրախանալ էինք ուրախացել, եթե Անդոն էսօր չթռներ, երկուսիս սրտին դարդ կլիներ  :Sad: 

Դե քանի որ քամի չկար, Անդոն էլ երկար չկարողացավ թռնել, մի հինգ րոպե տևեց: Վայրէջքն էլ իր ասելով բավականին անհաջող էր ստացվել (էդ մենք արդեն չտեսանք), ավելի լավ ա ինքը պատմի դրա մասին  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, մյուս տարվանից որոշել եմ գնալ պարապլանով թռնել սովորել: Պարզվում է սովորելու հաճույքը շա՜տ էժան է, երեք ամսվա կուրսը արժի ընդամենը 150 եվրո, իսկ պարապլանը իրենք են տրամադրում:

Իսկ բոլորին անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ թռնել, գոնե կյանքում մի անգամ, դրական հույզերը երաշխավորված են  :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.09.2010), Ambrosine (20.09.2010), Annushka (20.09.2010), cold skin (20.09.2010), einnA (20.09.2010), Mark Pauler (17.03.2011), Norton (20.09.2010), Valentina (20.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (20.09.2010), Բարեկամ (20.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Շինարար (20.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ռուֆ գյաբրլամիշը վերջը եղավ էլի  :LOL: 
Ես ոնց ասեցի, աչքիս ես էսօր սաղից շատ օգտվեցի  :Tongue:  ի հեճուկս մարդա մեկի  :LOL:  ( էտ ուզում էիք ոտիս տակը փորեիք հա? էն էլ բախտներդ չբերեց, հող չկար, օդ էր  :Wink: )
Կարևորը, որ Անդոն էտքան  պապիտկայից վերջինը պիտկա չդառավ ու իսկականից սրտներիս թեթև նստավ` չհաշված էն շլեմը  :LOL:  ու Անդոյի ...-ը

----------

Annushka (20.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ես հա հիշում եմ էսօրվա օրը ու չեմ հավատում, որ էդ ամենը իմ հետ ա եղել  :Smile: 

Ու՜խ...  :Love:

----------

Annushka (20.09.2010), einnA (20.09.2010)

----------


## Agni

> Իսկ ես հա հիշում եմ էսօրվա օրը ու չեմ հավատում, որ էդ ամենը իմ հետ ա եղել 
> 
> Ու՜խ...


ես նախանձ չեմ իիիիիի :Cray:  ուղղակի դա իմ երազանքն էլա չէ՞...
Մի խոսքով ապրեք երեխեք, կրկնակի ոգևորվեցի, մնաց աշխատանքներ տանեմ էտ ուղղությամբ :Jpit:

----------

Annushka (20.09.2010), einnA (20.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ուրեմ հասանք Կոմիտաս 42-ի պուլպուլակի մոտ  :LOL:  ու ամեն ինչ սկսվեց էնտեղից, լավ ա նույն տեղում չավարտվեց  :Wink: 
Դե ով գիտեր պարապլանն ինչ ա, ոնց են թռնում... էն էլ 2-ով... բայց դե գնացել ենք պիտի տակից դուրս գանք:



Էստեղ նստել ենք ու դեռ նայում ենք  :Smile: 
ասեմ, որ նախապես հեչ էլ չենք պայմանավորվել, որ կարմրած ենք լինելու :Wink: 

 

Հետո տեսնում ենք պարապլան ասվածը բացվում ա, օդը կլանում ա ու թռնում են  :Shok: 



թռնում են...





Սևանը հրաշք էր, ու մենակ էնտեղ լինելն ու տեսնելը էտ ամենը արժեր  :Smile:  բայց դե մենք հո մենակ դրա համար չէինք գնացել  ... :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.09.2010), Agni (20.09.2010), Ambrosine (20.09.2010), Annushka (20.09.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), cold skin (22.09.2010), davidus (21.09.2010), Gayl (20.09.2010), helium (20.09.2010), ivy (23.09.2010), Mark Pauler (17.03.2011), Norton (20.09.2010), Shah (20.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (20.09.2010), Բարեկամ (20.09.2010), Երվանդ (20.09.2010), Կաթիլ (20.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.09.2010), Հայկօ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Դե քանի որ առաջինը Հայկն էր, սկսեց պատրաստվել...
իսկական նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներ... իսկ արդեն թռիչքը ոնց որ թե ինքը 100%-ով լրիվ ցույց է տվել 

սկսվում է հանդերձավորման պրոցեսը


փորձարկում...


ես  _spiderman_  եմ  :Wink: 


էստեղ արդեն պարապլանիստ Հայկը

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.09.2010), Ambrosine (20.09.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), cold skin (22.09.2010), Gayl (20.09.2010), helium (20.09.2010), ivy (23.09.2010), Mark Pauler (17.03.2011), Norton (20.09.2010), Shah (20.09.2010), Բարեկամ (20.09.2010), Երվանդ (20.09.2010), Կաթիլ (20.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.09.2010), Հայկօ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

դե քանի որ Norton-ը թիթիզ չի, ես մի քիչ իրա տեղը թիթիզություն անեմ  :Wink:  

հանձնում եմ քեզ …


քիչ մնաց …


Օ քամի, քամի …


ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու…  :LOL: 


լավ վերջ թռնում ենք …


պատրաստ…


վերջ…



Հ.Գ. Անդ  ...-ը չլինի, մեկ ա  չի անցնում  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (21.09.2010), Agni (20.09.2010), Ambrosine (20.09.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), cold skin (22.09.2010), Gayl (20.09.2010), helium (20.09.2010), ivy (23.09.2010), Mark Pauler (17.03.2011), Shah (20.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.09.2010), Բարեկամ (21.09.2010), Երվանդ (20.09.2010), Կաթիլ (20.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.09.2010), Հայկօ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010)

----------


## Norton

Մենք պահանջում ենք einnA-ի նկարները, թե չէ սենց արդար չի :Wink:  :Goblin:

----------

CactuSoul (21.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մենք պահանջում ենք einnA-ի նկարները, թե չէ սենց արդար չի


Ես մի հատ կարող եմ դնել  :Jpit: 

Օդում

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), helium (20.09.2010), Norton (20.09.2010), Shah (20.09.2010), Կաթիլ (20.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.09.2010), Հայկօ (21.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Ես մի հատ կարող եմ դնել 
> 
> Օդում


Ռուֆ էս նկարն ինչի???  :Angry2:  շատ էլ որ օդում ա, լավ չի... դաղալություն... ես գոնե հարցրել էի քեզ  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Ռուֆ էս նկարն ինչի???  շատ էլ որ օդում ա, լավ չի... դաղալություն... ես գոնե հարցրել էի քեզ


Սուտա, ինձ հարցրել էիր՞ :Angry2:

----------


## einnA

> Սուտա, ինձ հարցրել էիր՞


քեզ հարցնելու կարիք չկար, պատասխանը մեկ ա գիտեի, իսկ Հայկին հարցրել էի, Հայկ հաստատի վաաաայ  :Think:

----------


## Norton

> քեզ հարցնելու կարիք չկար, պատասխանը մեկ ա գիտեի, իսկ Հայկին հարցրել էի, Հայկ հաստատի վաաաայ


Ժող մեկդ einnA-ին բացասական վարկանիշ տվեք, ես խոստանում եմ կփոխհատուցեմ դրականով :Sad: 
Հայկ եթե էլ նկարներ կան սպասում ենք :Cool:

----------


## einnA

Էրեխեք հաստատ ես շատ օգտվեցի մեկ ա  :Tongue: 


սկսեցինք...


դե տեսեք ոնց եմ թռնելու…



վերջին ինստրուկցիաները...



թռնում եմ…



Էն ես եմ   :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.09.2010), A.r.p.i. (21.09.2010), Adriano (27.09.2010), Ambrosine (20.09.2010), CactuSoul (22.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), cold skin (22.09.2010), helium (22.09.2010), Mark Pauler (17.03.2011), Meme (23.09.2010), Norton (20.09.2010), romanista (20.09.2010), Yeghoyan (22.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.09.2010), Հայկօ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արյա Պարապլանը էս ա՞  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  ես չգիտես ինչի խառնել էի Դելտապլանի հետ  :Blush: 



Պարապլանով կարելի ա թռնել, ինքը բավականին դանդաղ ա, ինչ որ տեղ ցբխվելու համար:
Մենակ մի հատ հարց տամ էլի, ինստրուկտորի պայուսակը ինչի ա տենց մեծ ու մեջն ի՞նչ ա: Պարաշյուտ դժվար թե լինի:  :Think:

----------


## einnA

> Մենակ մի հատ հարց տամ էլի, ինստրուկտորի պայուսակը ինչի ա տենց մեծ ու մեջն ի՞նչ ա: Պարաշյուտ դժվար թե լինի:


Պայուսակում տեղավորում են էն ամենը, ինչ կարող է պետք գալ թռիչքի ժամանակ 1000 ու մի սարքեր մինչև օդային ֆոտոների համար ճուտիկ տեսախցիկ... բայց հիմնականում ինքը կշիռ ապահովելու համար է. ամենաքիչ թույլատրելի քաշը 150կգ է 2 անձի համար:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պայուսակում տեղավորում են էն ամենը, ինչ կարող է պետք գալ թռիչքի ժամանակ 1000 ու մի սարքեր մինչև օդային ֆոտոների համար ճուտիկ տեսախցիկ... բայց հիմնականում ինքը կշիռ ապահովելու համար է. ամենաքիչ թույլատրելի քաշը 150կգ է 2 անձի համար:


Բացի դրանից անհաջող վայրէջքի ժամանակ ուսապարկը հարվածը իր վրա է վերցնում:  :Smile:

----------

einnA (21.09.2010), Բարեկամ (21.09.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Բա ո՞րտեղ էիք թռնում, բա որ ընկնեիք Սևա՞նը  :Shok: :

----------


## einnA

> Բա ո՞րտեղ էիք թռնում, բա որ ընկնեիք Սևա՞նը :


Մանուլ ջան էտ նկարում է էտպես երևում, բայց Սևանի վրա չենք հասել)) կողերն ենք ֆլֆլացել  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա ո՞րտեղ էիք թռնում, բա որ ընկնեիք Սևա՞նը :


Ման ջան, էն նկարները որ կան, որ ոնց որ Սևանի վրա թռնի, իրականում տեսողական պատրանք է, էդ պահին պարապլանը Սևանից մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու է գտնվում:

----------


## einnA

երեխեք բայց նենց լավ էր մանավանդ էն ցրտին, որ նստել վրվրում էինք ու _... -ից_ էինք խոսում  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:08 ----------




> Ման ջան, էն նկարները որ կան, որ ոնց որ Սևանի վրա թռնի, իրականում տեսողական պատրանք է, էդ պահին պարապլանը Սևանից մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու է գտնվում:


Հայկ գաղտնիքներն ինչի ես բացում?  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ գաղտնիքներն ինչի ես բացում?


Իսկ դու վաբշե, թռնելով գնացիր Ծաղկաձոր, հետ եկար  :Beee:  Մնում էր մի հատ էլ հասնեիր Հրազդան, տնեցոնց ձեռով անեիր, հետ գայիր  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (23.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Իսկ դու վաբշե, թռնելով գնացիր Ծաղկաձոր, հետ եկար  Մնում էր մի հատ էլ հասնեիր Հրազդան, տնեցոնց ձեռով անեիր, հետ գայիր


Հայկ ձեզ մի քիչ մխիթարելու համար ասեցի, որ չեմ հասել, բայց իրականում հասել եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ման ջան, էն նկարները որ կան, որ ոնց որ Սևանի վրա թռնի, իրականում տեսողական պատրանք է, էդ պահին պարապլանը Սևանից մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու է գտնվում:


 Հաա, դե լավ ա  :Jpit: : Ամենասկզբից դրած 3-րդ նկարում շատ վախենալու ա  :Jpit: :

 Բայց ինչ հավես ա, ես էլ եմ ուզուում  :Love: :

----------

einnA (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց մեր ինստրուկտորներից մեկի հետ  :Smile:  Կարդացեք  :Smile: 

http://www.bravo.am/news/արմեն-սարգսյան/

----------

einnA (27.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժող հաջորդ անգամը երբա, էս նկարները նայելուց հետո շատ եմ ցանկանում փորձել

----------


## einnA

> Շատ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց մեր ինստրուկտորներից մեկի հետ  Կարդացեք 
> 
> http://www.bravo.am/news/արմեն-սարգսյան/


հո ինստրոիկտոր չի, իսկական օդային ասպետ ա  :Wink: 
Հայկ ասա, որ բախտս բերեց  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Բայց վախենալու ա  :Scare:

----------


## einnA

> Ժող հաջորդ անգամը երբա, էս նկարները նայելուց հետո շատ եմ ցանկանում փորձել


հաջորդի համար չեմ կարող ասել  :Sad:  բայց որ ցանկացողներ լինեն, կկազմակերպենք  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:30 ----------




> Բայց վախենալու ա


չէ հեչ էլ չէ, նկարներն են ուժաստիկի տպավորություն թողնում, կառուսելի նման ա  :Wink:

----------

Adriano (27.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> հաջորդի համար չեմ կարող ասել  բայց որ ցանկացողներ լինեն, կկազմակերպենք 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:30 ----------


Դե ես +1

----------


## einnA

> Դե ես +1


դե տեսեք քանի եղանակը լավ ա, որոշեք, դուք էլ մեր լավ ինստրուկտորների հետ կծանոթանաք ու... արդեն կհասկանաք մեզ

----------

Adriano (27.09.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Ես էլ եմ ուզում թռնել։ Ու ևս 2-3 հոգի իմ հետ։ Նենց որ, եթե թռնելու լինեք, ինձ էլ հիշեք էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում թռնել։ Ու ևս 2-3 հոգի իմ հետ։ Նենց որ, եթե թռնելու լինեք, ինձ էլ հիշեք էլի


Ընենց նավսեմ ձեզ  :Beee:  Ես ձեր կռոլիկն էի, հա՞  :Angry2:  Տեսաք սաղ մնացի, ոգևորվեցիք  :Beee:

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2010), einnA (27.09.2010), Արշակ (28.09.2010), Ֆրեյա (27.09.2010)

----------


## Նավաստի

Ժողովուրդ ես Փուքսներտ իջելա? թե Անցած անգամ Արմենի ու Հարութի հետ հետաքրքիր չի եղել? հեսա Սեզոնա գալու էլի տեսեք ինչ եք անում...  :Smile:

----------


## einnA

> Ժողովուրդ ես Փուքսներտ իջելա? թե Անցած անգամ Արմենի ու Հարութի հետ հետաքրքիր չի եղել? հեսա Սեզոնա գալու էլի տեսեք ինչ եք անում...


կարծեմ սեզոնին դեռ ամենաքիչը երեք ամիս կա  :Smile:

----------


## Նավաստի

> կարծեմ սեզոնին դեռ ամենաքիչը երեք ամիս կա


Չէ ինչի գժեչր, կան որ հաաա էլ թռնում են...  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> կարծեմ սեզոնին դեռ ամենաքիչը երեք ամիս կա


Կարծեմ ձմեռն էլ են թռնում  :Smile: 

Բռռռ, ես օդում կսառեմ, կընկնեմ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## einnA

երեխեք նայեք ինչ եմ գտել  :Smile:  - նոստալջի  :Sulel: 





ծանոթ դեմքեր, տեղեր...   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), Mark Pauler (17.03.2011), Nare-M (17.03.2011), Norton (17.03.2011), Shah (17.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (17.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> երեխեք նայեք ինչ եմ գտել  - նոստալջի 
> 
> ծանոթ դեմքեր, տեղեր...


չեմ ամաչում` բարձրաձայնում եմ.  :Jpit: ) իմ երազանքի ռեմիքս տեսակն ա... պառաշյուտ.. :Love:  էհ.. ոնց էի ուզում գամ.. բայց ոչինչ, մի օր պառաշյուտին էլ կհասնենք  :Smile:

----------

einnA (17.03.2011), Kita (17.03.2011), Nare-M (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> երեխեք նայեք ինչ եմ գտել  - նոստալջի 
> 
> ծանոթ դեմքեր, տեղեր...


Վայ, էս հո մեր թռիչքի օրվանն ա, չէ՞  :Jpit:  Էլի եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------

einnA (17.03.2011), Shah (17.03.2011)

----------


## einnA

> չեմ ամաչում` բարձրաձայնում եմ. ) իմ երազանքի ռեմիքս տեսակն ա... պառաշյուտ.. էհ.. ոնց էի ուզում գամ.. բայց ոչինչ, մի օր պառաշյուտին էլ կհասնենք


Վարդան շուտ արի պառաշյուտին հասի  :Jpit:  թե չէ վախենում են մարդիկ  :Beee: 





> Վայ, էս հո մեր թռիչքի օրվանն ա, չէ՞  Էլի եմ ուզում


Հայկ ոնց որ մեր օրվանը չի, բայց նույն կադրերն են, նույն դեմքերը  :Jpit: 
Էն Դավիթին տեսա նախանձից մեռա. մարդ էլ մի քանի ժամ անխղճի նման պշ աներ մեզ էտքան օդում  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Վարդան շուտ արի պառաշյուտին հասի  թե չէ վախենում են մարդիկ


բա մեկ-մեկ կռիշին կանգնած ես խի եմ ուզում օդի վրայով քայլեմ... չէ, ասենք բարձրությունից մի տեսակ զգացողություն ես էլ եմ ունենում, բայց չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ, նենց եմ հստակ պատկերացնում, որ սամալյոտի դուռը բաց 1500-2000 մետր բարձրությունից թռնում եմ... էդ ~30 վայրկյան ազատ անկումը նենց եմ պատկերացնում... կարճ ասած մի անգամ վերտալյոտի մեջ պառաշյուտ տեսա ասեցի կլի թռնեմ սրանով, սկսեցին ինձ թարս նայել  :Jpit: )

----------

einnA (27.03.2011), Kita (27.03.2011)

----------


## Gagik Babayan

ժողովուրդ իսկ երբ մենք կարանք մասնակցենք, ու որտեղից

----------

